# Someone make this app please



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2018)

I dont think ive ever enjoyed a single tune ive been played when i am put on hold........why cant it play my playlist and not their shitty choices.


Surely it cant be too hard. 



PS

I dont want any money for my brilliant idea but i wouldnt mind a good deal on a couple of never mined 1080 ti's


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 29, 2018)

Did Read sometime ago that this idea was implemented by some phones to use the playlist of caller while on hold
cannot for the life of me remember which phones but yes it would be a nice addition to all phones


----------



## Frick (Jan 29, 2018)

Email dude.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 29, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I dont think ive ever enjoyed a single tune ive been played when i am put on hold........why cant it play my playlist and not their shitty choices.
> 
> 
> Surely it cant be too hard.
> ...



This isn't the first time I've seen this kinda request, however there is a few issues with that. Mostly android permission issues and carrier limitations. also the possibility of the company being able to tell what you are playing, so privacy issues. I think a few carriers have implemented "ringback tones" however they have limitations on it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 29, 2018)

You guys know that when your on hold, they can still hear you? At least that's how it was when I was working tech support for Frontier FIOS last summer.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes so that's why I mute but that's a pain if they only put you on hold for a few secs and then cycle thru a buncha other random hold times.... the songs that I'd like to listen to during agonizing calls would make them never want to deal w me again lol


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2018)

No thanks. Id prefer terrible hold music than to have to make a connection to them just to listen to better hold music from my playlist.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 29, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> You guys know that when your on hold, they can still hear you? At least that's how it was when I was working tech support for Frontier FIOS last summer.


  I love the fact that they can hear you.... sometimes they can't (but trust me I know if they can or can't after I've tried) 

Recently I've been doing something that's  fun with those (somewhat convincing)  autodialers, and machines that talk to you & are meant to sound like they're real people.   Normally they'll record a line like " oh I'm sorry my headset fell off thanks for taking my call" or, " wow you're a lot nicer than most people I talk to".  I can see where it would fool  older people or the less informed .

I got one of those calls the other day and after the woman had gone through her spiel, I said "may I ask you a question".  And it actually replied "sure". ( which is an improvement).  To which I responded "say the word orange",   And then it responded with "I'm sorry if this is a bad time we can call back later", again, i asked ,"say the word orange please". The call ended there, & then i knew it was a machine 

I just ask it to say a random word,& if it freaks out i know its a machine, since a humans response would be obvious.

I like to act like something terrible is going on in the background while im on hold. Ill be like "No, if you dont remove the legs, theyll stick out of the box,& someone will find it too soon" then i wait to see if the police show up....


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 29, 2018)

Wait, people still call companies and get put on hold?

What is this witchcraft


----------

